# How manys dpo BFN till BFP ?



## Jude

Hi,

I am new here so I dont know if this is in the right place & sorry if it isnt,

I am a serial tester & getting desperate now as my 7th ICSI is in Jan &
this & next month is my last TTC Naturally before going thru all that again.
( Have a son from 4th ICSI )

I am using IC & I am either 10 or 11 dpo & all negatives ( I know its a
long shot working naturally anyway but I just cant help myself testing ! )

I have been testing since 7dpo :blush: & all negatives so just wondered
if anyone else has been as bad as me & tested everyday from early on
& got negatives that turned into positives ? I have looked for posts like
this but cant find any but if there are then please point me in the right
direction.

Thank you


----------



## CurlySue

This is where people announce their pregnancies. You would get more information from the Trying to Conceive section.


----------



## Jude

I did think that but then TCC wont have had BFP's to know the answer.. unless people
still go on the TCC once they get there BFP ?
Sorry


----------



## lisa_33

hey hun, i got a bfn at 10 dpo n got my bfp at 11 dpo xxx


----------



## dizzynic

It was 11 dpo for me x


----------



## Ducky77

It was 9 dpo for me, I used Frer and got a faint line, and on 11 dpo I tested with IC and got a very faint line, fainter than the result on 9 dpo. SoI think if at 9 dpo I used ic, I don't think I would get my bfp on that day. 

I started to test at 6 dpo and 8 dpo, both of them used IC got bfn.


----------



## divagee

Hey, i got this of the Clearblue hpt test box:
Clearblue recommend that you test from the day your period is due. However, the pregnancy hormone increases rapidly in early pregnancy and Clearblue can be used to test up to 4days before your period is due. In clinical testing with early pregnacy samples Clearblue Digital Preganancy test gave the following results:
4days early (10dpo) 55% tested positive
3days early (11dpo) 86%
2days early (12dpo) 97%
1day early (13dpo) 98%
day of expected period 99%

So definately you can get false negatives but rarely a false postive - so carry on trying and it ain't over till the :witch: comes! Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## dawny690

Well I tested yesterday which was 19dpo and today which is 20dpo and yesterday I got a faint line tested today and it was a bit stronger im using ic's x


----------



## JASMAK

When I was PG with my daughter, I got a BFN at 10 DPO (First Response) and then I thought I wasn't PG (long story) but then took the test at 16DPO, I think (cuz AF didn't show) and it was POSITIVE! Don't lose hope!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I was getting :bfn:s til i was around 17dpo when i got my first faint line so keep your fingers crossed! x


----------



## CapitalChick

None. When I finally finally finally got my BFP, it showed up CLEARLY at my first test, which I did at 9dpo. I was really not expecting an BFP at all....and especially not that early. But I figured "Ok, gotta start testing some time". So I decided that 9dpo would be my first test...and what do you know?....Positive!


----------



## Jude

Thanks all,

Well my Af this motnh arrived on day 23 !! so didnt get anywhere near
test date !!!

Starting another ICSI in Jan, I knew natural was a LONG shot but I know
that wont stop me testing like a mad thing !!

Thanks again everyone & well done on your BFP's & good luck to everyone
else.

xxxxx


----------



## massacubano

+ @ 16 DPO 

- @ 9 DPO (very early test)


----------

